
Separating our data and control planes with ctlstore - mrbbk
https://segment.com/blog/separating-our-data-and-control-planes-with-ctlstore/
======
amerine
This is pretty interesting. We built a similar system using state stored in
AWS SWF replicated to boltdb, with snapshotting for instance boot speed up,
and eventual SWF state replication. Works well, feels Rube Goldberg at times.

